# C.R.E.A.K.S/ IHS WEST MIDS BRANCH END OF SEASON BREEDERS MEETING NOVEMBER 7th



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a joint show between C.R.E.A.K.S and The IHS West Midlands Branch.

Also sponsored by Microclimate 

There will be private breeders selling captive bred Snakes, Lizards, Amphibians, Inverts and Dry goods.

Doors open at 11am and the meeting will end at 5pm



The meeting will be held on the 7th of November at the Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre in Kidderminster.

Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre 
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP


There is space for 120 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.

If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please contact me or email [email protected] 





*Due to council request the meeting will be open to all members of FBH affiliated societies and holders of IHS association cards.*

*Anyone under 16 will need to be accompanied by an adult* 


*ENTRANCE*

C.R.E.A.K.S and IHS members Free

Members of FBH affiliated societies and holders of IHS association cards£5


















*To Join C.R.E.A.K.S follow the details below*


*MEMBERSHIP

*Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
15 Edge Street
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 8HS

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

if im under 16 do i still have to give payment details?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

callumcook said:


> if im under 16 do i still have to give payment details?


No

If you would like to join we just require name and email address.

If you wish to attend the show you will need to be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

oh right thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I've lost my ihs card from donny so will have to join. I haven't got a valid chequebook and also access internet via my mobile atm. Can I phone up anywhere to pay the membership as paypal doesn't work properly on my mobile


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

Do i have to be a member to come?


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Re; Kidderminster show. Is it possible to take out relevant membership on the day " at the door " so to speak , and is there a membership allocation to cover a family of 2 Adults & 3 juniors please ?


----------



## Siren (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Sent off my details to the email address [email protected] a while ago and am still awaiting confirmation before I send payment through paypal. Do you happen to know what has happened to my details, have they been lost?

If so, could you please let me know and I will send them again.

Thanks!!!! : victory:


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> I've lost my ihs card from donny so will have to join. I haven't got a valid chequebook and also access internet via my mobile atm. Can I phone up anywhere to pay the membership as paypal doesn't work properly on my mobile


Pm sent


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

M022ER said:


> Do i have to be a member to come?


 
Yes you will need to be a member of a FBH affiliated society, UK Reptile conservation society or have a IHS association card which would have been given to anyone who went to either of the doncaster shows


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

TerrynTula said:


> Re; Kidderminster show. Is it possible to take out relevant membership on the day " at the door " so to speak , and is there a membership allocation to cover a family of 2 Adults & 3 juniors please ?


 
There is no sign up on the day of the show available

Family membership will cover 2 adults and all under 16s


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Officer Jenny said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sent off my details to the email address [email protected] a while ago and am still awaiting confirmation before I send payment through paypal. Do you happen to know what has happened to my details, have they been lost?
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I have an IHS associate member card, which I was given free at the entrance to the last donny show, is this enough to allow me into this show? Or do I need to become a full member? (Just want to check as if I am going to drive all that way, want to make sure)


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

_Ben_ said:


> I have an IHS associate member card, which I was given free at the entrance to the last donny show, is this enough to allow me into this show? Or do I need to become a full member? (Just want to check as if I am going to drive all that way, want to make sure)


 
Yes the IHS associate member card will get you in to the show


----------



## NWBalls (Mar 21, 2009)

signed up with gf today for creaks. cant ait for show????


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just sent of the monies


----------



## Mr Tomahawk (May 27, 2010)

*So To Clarify...*

Hi, 

Just to clarify...

I am not a member of anything reptile related except this forum. Can I gain entry to the show? Or do I need to sign up beforehand, and if so who do I sign up with? The last show I went to was Kempton and I just paid an entrance fee and that was that. 

Cheers

Tom : victory:


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr Tomahawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to clarify...
> 
> ...


You will have to sign up, the details are on the front page It can't be like kempton because of council issues I believe


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

heya i sent a PM how do i get a last minuite membership. is it too late to be able to go ?

- ideallly want familly membership for me and brohim but will hapilly get both of us seperate. 

thanks


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

hi have pmd u and emailed you reference membership for creaks and so can come to show still waiting to hear from someone please


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

All the tables are now sold out, going to be a great show...


----------



## k9kym (Sep 26, 2010)

Whoop Whoop.. Can't wait either !!



sheffieldsnake said:


> signed up with gf today for creaks. cant ait for show????


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello, payment has been sent. Hopefully all will go swimmingly and i will see you guys @ the show.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm I'd like to go but it seems the train journey is really awkward, it involves an hour walk at one stage because no train connects two areas of Birmingham...pffft public transport!:lol2:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Hmm I'd like to go but it seems the train journey is really awkward, it involves an hour walk at one stage because no train connects two areas of Birmingham...pffft public transport!:lol2:


It's easy to do, mate! Just get a train to Birmingham New Street, walk about 10 - 15 minutes to Snow Hill and then get the train to Kidderminster from there. That train drops you about another 10 - 15 min walk to the venue.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

coolcroc said:


> All the tables are now sold out, going to be a great show...


Is this true?? I've been trying to get a booking form since 12th of October, and have had no luck at all. Really unimpressed if this is the case, something could have been posted somewhere by the organisers to let people know, I don't think I am the only one in this situation.


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

grantjames said:


> It's easy to do, mate! Just get a train to Birmingham New Street, walk about 10 - 15 minutes to Snow Hill and then get the train to Kidderminster from there. That train drops you about another 10 - 15 min walk to the venue.


TBF moor street is closer to new street and goes to kidderminster, if any one is stuck on public transport from brum let me know and we can sort out meeting up , as i know the whole way there


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a reminder anyone with an IHS associate membership card or are a member of any other reptile, anphibian arachnid society can gain entry to the Kidderminster breeders meeting on producing there valid membership card for £5


----------

